# 1st now on Mazama reno



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Got my first mow in on my mazama kbg. I'm not sure if it is normal but it sat at 1 in for almost two weeks. I cut it this morning at 1.5 and only got .25 inch clippings. Seems to be growing painfully slow, should I be adding any N? Does the coverage look sufficient? Nervous this Reno is gonna fail, our weather has been bad all of September; all rain for almost a month, with maybe five decently sunny days mixed in.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

The coverage looks good, you don't want it overly dense right now. It will soon begin to tiller and spread and close up the gaps. It's normal for it to pout for a couple weeks, it's one of the most nerve-wrecking things about establishing KBG, it sits there and does nothing while you fret about what might have gone wrong. If you haven't applied nitrogen yet, this would be a good time to feed it.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

Probably still in sprout and pout stage . Give it more time it'll break out any minute. My shaded areas broke out ( 30 days from seeding ) before the sunny areas . @g-man renovation thread he recommends start spoon feeding at 2 weeks post germination.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Don't worry. You have good coverage. The grass growing slowly is what's called spout and pout. It's when the grass is developing roots and tillering. It will happen with KBG. I would start spoon feeding N now and it will start thickening up and will start to grow faster if your weather isn't too cool.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yep, feed it. It will take another week before it really starts going. Just keep mowing.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks pretty solid to me. Not really sure where you are time wise from seed down but my Mazama really took over at around Day 19 or 20. I had given it some N a few days before that. A few days after the N is when it seemed to get out of the Sprout and Pout.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

It has been one month since I laid seed. I put down .33 lbs of N per 1000 today. Just making me nervous on whether it will be established enough to survive winter. It was low 40s here this morning already


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes it will be fine


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

I think that's looking great bud. Nice work.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Deke said:


> It has been one month since I laid seed. I put down .33 lbs of N per 1000 today. Just making me nervous on whether it will be established enough to survive winter. It was low 40s here this morning already


It is. You have been successful, congrats.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I have some Mazama in a mix growing in my backyard, and I also think you are in very good shape with respect to coverage. Growing bluegrass will shake every lawn obsession and doubt that you have. That's just part of it. That bluegrass will be worth it, though.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

You'll be fine i think, mine looks similar and im on day 50ish at this point? And we are also getting high's of 50 for the foreseeable future. There's a few spots in mine that seem sparse, but there's a lot of plants so my hope is that they just survive the winter and should start growing more and spreading.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

You're golden. That's going to be great next spring.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Second mow knocked out tonight, some areas had grown about a half inch and the blades seem to be widening out. Love the look so far, and the smell of pure kbg after mowing is much different then my mix in the back yard. I actually stopped mid mow after noticing.


----------



## JDLax021 (Jul 24, 2019)

How's it looking so far this year? I did a minor Reno last year with 91% TTTF, 9% KBG.... a few areas are a little thin, and a few areas that completely washed out, so I was looking at possibly using some Mazama as part of my overseed blend this fall.

Thinking:
Traverse 2SRP (25lb)
4th Millennium (25lb)
Bewitched (2.5lb - purchased as 5lb)
Mazama (2.5lb - purchased as 5lb)


----------



## JDLax021 (Jul 24, 2019)

@Deke 
Hows the Mazama looking?


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

@Deke

Thought I'd bump this and see how the spring and summer you Mazama held up.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Creppin said:


> @Deke
> 
> Thought I'd bump this and see how the spring and summer you Mazama held up.


Grass is looking really really good mid summer. It's a deep green and very thick. Had to upgrade from my electric mower to a Honda 200.  Only issues now is a ring of poa a around an old tree stump that I had no clue was under the top soil. "Bad" news is we are putting in an offer on a fixer upper on 5 acres, which should go through in the next couple of weeks. So soon I will have to say good bye to my grass and suffer the rest of the year with a crappy yard. But it will take me from 6000 sq ft of lawn, up to anywhere from an acre maybe three if I can get it cleared out.


----------



## WyGuy (May 5, 2019)

Have any pictures you can share? Putting down 100% Mazama in my backyard next weekend!


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

WyGuy said:


> Have any pictures you can share? Putting down 100% Mazama in my backyard next weekend!


I will get some tonight when I get home. Has some white chunks of caulking in it so try to ignore that.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

WyGuy said:


> Have any pictures you can share? Putting down 100% Mazama in my backyard next weekend!


Here is my Mazama thread if you want to see some more pics. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=12747&start=120.

Pics don't really do it justice. I've been very impressed with it.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Finally got around to taking some pictures today. The poa a is pretty vicious in that generalized area. Never noticed it last year with the no mix. Mowed at 1 in Friday evening. Should of mowed tonight but instead I painted the house.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Have you ruled out Poa Triv?
That seems a bit..."dense" to be pure Poa A, but thats just me...

As someone whose yard went from









To 4 months later









To this about 2 years later









I'd hate to see someone else have it happen to them by not just being proactive and biting the bullet with glyphosate.
If i had by the 2nd pic(instead of trying to use heavy Tenacity) i could have just had a few 5x5 foot dead spots to reseed, instead I had to wipe out the entire 1k sqft.
Not saying thats what you have necessarily, but you should make sure your positively identifying it.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

My Mazama almost 1 year after seed down.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Have you ruled out Poa Triv?
> That seems a bit..."dense" to be pure Poa A, but thats just me...
> 
> As someone whose yard went from
> ...


I have positively identified it as poa a. I applied glypho four times before seed down. I think the seed bank built up in the soil was just so crazy from 30ish years of having it in my front yard before I bought the house. It sucks. But it was a good learning tool and has helped me with other areas of my yard. I would kill that area and reseed this fall, but we are going to be moving. So it will soon not be my problem.


----------

